# Estimating software for painting



## rperez6737 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been trying to get a hold of something that helps by making estimates easier and has a professional outcome. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use ACT Forms and like it. It doesn't figure out the price for you but it makes a nice looking proposal.


----------



## rperez6737 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I use ACT Forms and like it. It doesn't figure out the price for you but it makes a nice looking proposal.


How how I find this App, software?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I use ACT Forms and like it. It doesn't figure out the price for you but it makes a nice looking proposal.



i'd be afraid to present this contract with 1/2 page of legal jargon to a customer. it's quite intimidating with all the protection it affords the painting contractor. in principal i like it but a customer may have second thoughts. just my 2 cents.

http://www.actcontractorsforms.com/...nting_contractors_pdf/ip1(int_commercial).pdf


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

rperez6737 said:


> How how I find this App, software?


You can get it from their website. 

http://www.actcontractorsforms.com/


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Xmark said:


> i'd be afraid to present this contract with 1/2 page of legal jargon to a customer. it's quite intimidating with all the protection it affords the painting contractor. in principal i like it but a customer may have second thoughts. just my 2 cents.
> 
> http://www.actcontractorsforms.com/Portals/60931/docs/painting_contractors_pdf/ip1(int_commercial).pdf


Yeah that one you linked to is a bit much for the initial proposal. 

I use a different form they have and if the job is accepted I break out the contract. 

There are a ton of different forms that come with it you just have to use what fits your needs.


----------



## rperez6737 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You can get it from their website.
> 
> http://www.actcontractorsforms.com/


Thanks


----------

